# Puppy and new born



## Kwil (Jul 20, 2015)

So has anyone done this!! Am I mad. This is definitely the dog we want and we have the opportunity to get one soon. It will also be 2 weeks before we bring a new born home!! I will have 10 weeks off so will have plenty of time to take dog to puppy preschool etc. And with 5 other kids they will be more than happy to entertain pup. Anyway anyone done this before. .thoughts  I think it will be nice for them growing up together.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Vizslas are very demanding, especially as young pups and although you have 10 weeks at home with the baby it takes longer than 10 weeks to train and entertain a young pup - more like a life time!!!. 

I have a friend who breeds Vizslas and she will not sell them to people with very young children as she has had one returned - couple couldn't cope. Too many pups and adult vizslas end up being re homed because people can't cope with having a puppy and a young child. 

When you return to work what will you do with the pup? Vizslas left on their own for even short periods of time can be very destructive and noisy. I have a 10 month old puppy who is a great dog, gets lots of exercise, is well trained, but I can not leave him for more than 3 hrs as he goes crazy and he has an older dog for company. I am not saying all vizslas are like this but many are.

Vizslas are great family dogs and if you do your research and take your time to investigate the breed you might well find this is the breed for you. I have some friend with 3 young children who wanted a vizslas. Their youngest child was starting school so they felt it was a good time. They did a lots of research came on vizsla walks so they could talk to other owners. They asked the breeder to advise them on the calmest pup in the litter. There are tests that can be done to check this out.The husband did the test on the puppy the breeder wanted them to have and found it to very head strong. In the end they found another breeder and have a wonderful family vizsla.

http://hungarianvizsla.org.uk/you.html

The above is is a UK Vizsla Breeder - they have some very good information on their website - starting with IS A Visla for You? It also has information of some of the health issues known to the breed. Do have a good read. I am not trying to put you off, just trying to help you make an informed decision.

Good luck with the new baby.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh boy ...! That would be a most challenging situation. I'm not saying you couldn't handle it, but most people couldn't.

As hotmischief said, some V's are calmer than others, but no V pup is going to be "calm". They are bundles of energy and very demanding. It's very hard to schedule them.

Have you had dogs before? What breed(s)?

How old are your children? The pup can never be alone with very young children. It's essential that the children be trained, as well as the pup. Too many children are bitten and dogs put down because of untrained kids.

I would not do this unless I had to talked to somebody who had. There are too many things going against you:
- new baby (!!)
- 5 young (I assume) kids
- both parents working
- lack of V experience

Bob

That was the calm, empathetic, rational me. Here's my gut reaction:
WHAT!! Are you crazy? Are you freaking out of your mind!? NO! NO WAY! NO HOW!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Bob said:


> That was the calm, empathetic, rational me. Here's my gut reaction:
> WHAT!! Are you crazy? Are you freaking out of your mind!? NO! NO WAY! NO HOW!


That was my reaction too  Maybe a nearby breeder could let you spend some time with young V pups before committing to one? That way you'd have a better idea of what to expect. A lot of us new V owners barely survive as it is, I can't imagine doing it with a newborn baby, too!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> That was the calm, empathetic, rational me. Here's my gut reaction:
> WHAT!! Are you crazy? Are you freaking out of your mind!? NO! NO WAY! NO HOW


I was laughing so hard when I read this.
You know we were all thinking it, and you had the courage to post it.
Way to go Bob.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

If you value your sanity I wouldn't do it. Not right now. Everyone else has made very good points, so I won't repeat them. Let me just say wait until the baby is 6 months old, then see if you still want a Vizsla.


----------



## 2madU (Aug 26, 2015)

Sounds great! You're obviously a very calm, relaxed, go with the flow person and will easily take all this in your stride. 10 weeks to train a puppy will be plenty of time...maybe start training the 5 kids now about how to train a puppy so they're prepared for what it's going to be like and maybe the puppy can sleep in one of their rooms so they can let it out at night, because you'll be getting up to the baby and might not want to get up to the puppy as well. You're wife must be amazing...good luck!


----------



## 2madU (Aug 26, 2015)

Hmmm...I've been thinking about my post. You asked "am I mad"....I think I'd say... Not yet!


----------



## 2madU (Aug 26, 2015)

Just thinking...if you do go ahead with puppy and baby plan...if the new puppy is feeling starved of attention it can be helpful to have some other pets in the backyard, perhaps guinea pigs or chickens to amuse them so they don't get too bored and chew your tired wife's favourite shoes, or my partner suggested fish...I know they don't have the same cute factor but less work and not as attention seeking? And maybe you could breed the fish, you've got that bit down pat


----------



## Kwil (Jul 20, 2015)

2madU said:


> Just thinking...if you do go ahead with puppy and baby plan...if the new puppy is feeling starved of attention it can be helpful to have some other pets in the backyard, perhaps guinea pigs or chickens to amuse them so they don't get too bored and chew your tired wife's favourite shoes, or my partner suggested fish...I know they don't have the same cute factor but less work and not as attention seeking? And maybe you could breed the fish, you've got that bit down pat


Haha. love the support!!! > And to think I thought I finally had an ally!!
;D;D:-[:-[??????
Gotta love family!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I live in an adult 3 person family. we have had other dogs before-but not in this situation. We were in a serious car accident just before we got Dharma.(Going out to see her @ 3 weeks old). My daughter was about 18-19 years old and didn't want to do very much with a crazy puppy. I must warn you now- that as a first time vizsla owner- they are not like any other dogs or puppies. if you already haven't lost your sanity with every one else, you are sure to with a vizsla puppy! I would seriously put it off until much later. I am just saying.............


----------

